# iljetä



## Gavril

Hyvää tiistaita,

How would you say that the verb _iljetä_ differs from verbs such as _jaksaa_?

E.g., what would difference would the choice of verbs make in the following sentences?

_Ilkeäisitkö / jaksaisitko imuroida makuuhuonettasi?
_
_Mikset iljennyt / jaksanut sanoa hänelle, että paidankauluksensa oli käännetty väärinpäin?
_

Kiitos (ja pahoittelen, ettei eilinen ottelu päättynyt Leijonien hyväksi)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I find your questions rather odd as _iljetä_ and _jaksaa_ have completely different meanings.

Iljetä: _Would you have the impudence to hoover your bedroom?_
This seems like a strange question to ask. I would prefer _makuuhuoneesi_.

Jaksaa: _Would you have the strength to hoover your bedroom?

Mikset iljennyt  _is fine and natural in the second sentence._ Mikset jaksanut sanoa _is something I wouldn't say but some people sometimes use_ jaksaa _in the sense _viitsiä_, which I think is non-standard Finnish.By the way, I would prefer to say_ *hänen* paidankauluksensa. Oli käännetty _is correct grammar but means that someone else had turned the collar of his shirt, not the man himself.
_Oli kääntynyt _means it had happened accidentally.


----------



## Spongiformi

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I find your questions rather odd as _iljetä_ and _jaksaa_ have completely different meanings.
> 
> Iljetä: _Would you have the impudence to hoover your bedroom?_
> This seems like a strange question to ask. I would prefer _makuuhuoneesi_.



I don't think you chose the most natural choice of translation in this particular case.

"Ilkeäisitkö imuroida makuuhuoneesi?" "En, koska se on täynnä kuolleita hyönteisiä eilisen tuholaistorjunnan jäljiltä."
"Could you stomach vacuuming your bedroom?" "No, because it's full of dead insects after yesterday's extermination."

"Ilkeäisitkö imuroida makuuhuoneesi?" "En, koska kaverini ovat vielä täällä. He pitäisivät minua täytenä luuserina, jos he näkisivät minut imuroimassa."
"Could you bring yourself to vacuum your bedroom?" "No, my buddies are still here. They would think I'm a total loser if they saw me vacuuming."

But it's true it's different from _"jaksaa"_, I'm certainly not denying that.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Spongiformi said:


> "Ilkeäisitkö imuroida makuuhuoneesi?" "En, koska se on täynnä kuolleita hyönteisiä eilisen tuholaistorjunnan jäljiltä."
> "Could you stomach vacuuming your bedroom?" "No, because it's full of dead insects after yesterday's extermination."


What is natural for some may be unnatural for others. I certainly wouldn't use _iljetä _in the sentence above at all in the sense you suggest in your English translation.


----------



## DrWatson

From Kielitoimiston sanakirja:

*iljetä*74*L, (72*L) saada vaivoin tehdyksi häpeän, hienotunteisuuden tm. takia, juljeta, kehdata, tohtia, rohjeta, saattaa. _En iljennyt katsoa häntä silmiin. Ilkesi (  __t.__ ilkeni)vielä nauraakin. Ilkeääkö (t. ilkeneekö) häntä vaivata? Ota niin paljon kuin ilkeät (t. ilkenet). Niin vastenmielinen, ettei siihen iljennyt koskea. Kuka tuollaiseensateeseen ilkeää [= viitsii] lähteä!_


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> I don't think you chose the most natural choice of translation in this particular case.
> 
> "Ilkeäisitkö imuroida makuuhuoneesi?" "En, koska se on täynnä kuolleita hyönteisiä eilisen tuholaistorjunnan jäljiltä."
> "Could you stomach vacuuming your bedroom?" "No, because it's full of dead insects after yesterday's extermination."



If you replaced _ilkeäisitkö_ with _jaksaisitko_, what sort of explanation would/could the other person use?

I ask because I thought that "Jaksaisitko" could also be used (in some contexts) for the meaning "Could you stomach ...?"


----------



## Spongiformi

Grumpy Old Man said:


> What is natural for some may be unnatural for others. I certainly wouldn't use _iljetä _in the sentence above at all in the sense you suggest in your English translation.



No, I wouldn't either, because it's a strange question to ask, like  you said, and moreover I don't think I've ever in my life used that word in my speech. Where I'm from, people say _"kehdata", "viitsiä"_, etc. However, I have this need to try to come up with possible  theoretical situations. I dare claim my examples were a tiny bit more  plausible than yours, that's all I'm saying.



Gavril said:


> If you replaced _ilkeäisitkö_ with _jaksaisitko_, what sort of explanation would/could the other person use?
> 
> I ask because I thought that "Jaksaisitko" could also be used (in some contexts) for the meaning "Could you stomach ...?"



_"Jaksaa"_ means to have the strength/stamina (mental or physical) to do something. _"Iljetä"_ doesn't have such a meaning at all, so I can't really view them interchangeable, unless there's sarcasm involved. Other than that, _"Jaksaisitko imuroida..."_ would be a perfectly normal question, unlike _"Ilkeäisitkö imuroida...", _which is strange like GOM said. I'm actually not sure what would be the perfect English translation for _"jaksaisitko"_ in ordinary situations. Still, I reckon, compared to _"Voisitko imuroida..."_ _"Jaksaisitko..."_ does suggest the other person could be lacking strength (not sarcastic) or the other person is a teenager who is by default so lazy they wouldn't have the energy for anything at all but that which personally interests them (sarcastic).

"Jaksaisitko imuroida makuuhuoneesi?" "En. Töissä piti tyhjentää varasto käsivoimin. Olen täysin poikki."
"Jaksaisitko imuroida makuuhuoneesi?" "Taasko? Eihän siitä ole kuin pari viikkoa, kun viimeksi piti imuroida."

I think you might fare better with the words I mentioned earlier (_kehdata, viitsiä_) and their ilk if you are looking for something that's somewhere between "_jaksaa_" and _"iljetä_" and used naturally in spoken language.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Spongiformi said:


> I dare claim my examples were a tiny bit more  plausible than yours, that's all I'm saying.


"Ilkeäisitkö imuroida makuuhuoneesi?" "En, koska se on täynnä kuolleita hyönteisiä eilisen tuholaistorjunnan jäljiltä."
"Could you stomach vacuuming your bedroom?" "No, because it's full of dead insects after yesterday's extermination."

I have used the verb _iljetä _many times but I have never used in the sense you use it in your example because _iljetä _and _to stomach _don't have the same meaning. DrWatson has quoted the meanings of _iljetä _from Kielitoimiston sanakirja. _To stomach _does not have any of those meanings.

This is an example of the verb _to stomach:_
_I can't stomach his behaviour! _(En voi sietää/kestää/sulattaa hänen käytöstään!)
_Minä en voi iljetä hänen käytöstään! _is nonsense.


----------



## Gavril

My understanding from your responses is that it's not appropriate to use _iljetä_ with a task like vacuuming your room, unless it is _häpeä_ or _hienotuntoisuus_ that makes you hesitant to perform this task. Does that sound fair?


----------



## Spongiformi

Grumpy Old Man said:


> DrWatson has quoted the meanings of _iljetä _from Kielitoimiston sanakirja. _To stomach _does not have any of those meanings.





DrWatson said:


> From Kielitoimiston sanakirja:
> 
> *iljetä*74*L, (72*L) saada vaivoin tehdyksi häpeän, hienotunteisuuden tm. takia, juljeta, kehdata, tohtia, rohjeta, saattaa. _En iljennyt katsoa häntä silmiin. Ilkesi (  __t.__ ilkeni)vielä nauraakin. Ilkeääkö (t. ilkeneekö) häntä vaivata? Ota niin paljon kuin ilkeät (t. ilkenet). Niin vastenmielinen, ettei siihen iljennyt koskea. Kuka tuollaiseen sateeseen ilkeää [= viitsii] lähteä!_



I guess that's one of those cases, where a word has a slightly different meaning in different people's minds. For me, "_iljetä" _connects strongly with "_iljettävä_" (so, it would require the ability to stomach doing something) as well as "_juljeta_" (have impudence).



			
				Gavril said:
			
		

> My understanding from your responses is that it's not appropriate to use _iljetä_ with a task like vacuuming your room, unless it is _häpeä_ or _hienotuntoisuus_ that makes you hesitant to perform this task. Does that sound fair?



"Ilkeäisitkö imuroida makuuhuoneesi, vaikka kaksi vuoroa putkeen töissä ollut vaimosi nukkuu vielä?"
"Would you have the impudence to vacuum your bedroom despite your wife still sleeping, after she worked two shifts back to back?"


----------

